# 1st sucessfull breeding!



## Tonymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok so they just got done spawning.I took the female out and fed her. How long till i should feed the male? Also is it ok to start them on bbs as there 1st food and not Infusoria? Thanks

Tony


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i imagine the male can eat right after the spawning BUT he is probaly not gonna be to interested in food. i plan on breeding my bettas later this year and ive done to mcuh studying (i dont know if it is possible to study to much with fish) none of the guide alongers metion the feeding after the spawning.
do you have all of indevidual tanks set up when the males have to be seprated in about 3 months? just curious to see how other people do it, i dont know how i am gona do it quite yet...
post some pics of the parents, we would all love to see them!

oh yeah CONGRATULATIONS i hear its hard sometimes


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

They will be about the size of BBS when they hatch. If you do not have something smaller (microworms/vinegar eels), try the First Bites food from Hikari.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Some say feeding after spawning will put the male in "eating mode" and it will eat the eggs; some say not feeding will make the male hungry and it will eat the eggs. As far as I know there isn't a "right" answer. A betta that is well conditioned for breeding should easily be able to last over a week without eating, which is longer than it needs to be in the tank after breeding anyways.


----------



## Tonymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the replys. Ill post some pics up pretty soon. When they have to be seperated ill put them in 1 gallon containers for each of them. Also ill cull off alot of the females and the males that i dont want to keep. Ill feed some to my oscar. But i plan to grow out like 50 or so. Should be fun  I have some bbs hatching right now if i cant use them ill freeze them that way ill know how to hatch them when the time comes. I also have some lettuce in a jar near the window with tank water hopeing to grow some Infusoria. They havent hatched yet so maybee ill have tim eto order some vinagar ells i dont know. Also how long should i wait before i put in my aquaclear 20 filter? I would turn it to the lowest setting making it just barly run. Only sponge filter i have is in my oscar tank that is for a 120 gallon. Maybee ill put a sponge in the intake. Tell me what you guys think  Thanks 

Tony


----------



## Tonymd (Apr 24, 2006)

*Pics*

Pics as promissed


----------



## Tonymd (Apr 24, 2006)

*Pics*

Another coming didnt work on this post for some reason


----------



## Tonymd (Apr 24, 2006)

*pic 2*

Picture of the spawn.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Dont feed the male. While many do (including myself), it will create more ammonia which will kill newly hatched fry. He will be fine without food. Let him do his parental duties uninterrupted. The next week is the most critical time. Keep your hands out of the tank. Keep the light on 24 hrs a day. Fry do not need to be fed for the first 3-4 days afte hatching. Afte that I love microworms and vinegar eels. BBS comes a week to 2 weeks after. Then I use grindal worms and begin mixing in crushed flake food. Not a big fan of Hikari products. Sally's (Sanfrancisco Bay) are better IME.


----------

